# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to build BRIDGE graph...

## dkolkin

Dear all, i would like to ask you for any information concerning BRIDGE graph building while analyzing EBIT growth or decline. 
I've found information on such issue in this forum, but, unfortunately, the link was deleted. 
So, i would really appreciate any help from you...

Thanks.

----------


## Andy Pope

By bridge do you mean waterfall chart?
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/Waterfall.html

----------


## dkolkin

Yes, exactly!

----------


## dkolkin

At least, i've found valuable info
http://www.databison.com/index.php/h...-in-2-minutes/

----------


## jacqueslegrand

Hello, you can also save some time and go to the following website, allowing you to create a waterfall chart online and get the excel file by email: www.waterfall-chart.com. Rather cool!

----------


## diddl007

I have tried the following spreadsheet:

http://lacs.xtreemhost.com

It is the perfect tool to create a waterfall / bridge chart. However, it is a bit expensive but I have saved so much time due to the tool.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Jon_Peltier

> I have tried the following spreadsheet:
> 
> http :// lacs . xtreemhost . com
> 
> It is the perfect tool to create a waterfall / bridge chart. However, it is a bit expensive but I have saved so much time due to the tool.



No, it's really not expensive, but it is also not particularly flexible. 

Worst of all, clicking on that link downloads a video to your computer without asking.

A lousy product with an ugly web site and sneaky downloading equals SPAM.

----------


## ExcelIsEasy

Here is a nice tutorial: Waterfall Chart

----------


## diddl007

> No, it's really not expensive, but it is also not particularly flexible. 
> 
> Worst of all, clicking on that link downloads a video to your computer without asking.
> 
> A lousy product with an ugly web site and sneaky downloading equals SPAM.



He will just sell his overpriced product. It is a bad business practice to make bad comments about the competition.

Sorry!

----------


## Paul

What would be worse is to have your only post link to said "competition," of which the only purpose is to sell a tool.

I don't recall seeing links to sell software from the likes of Andy or Jon, both of whom are well known and regarded in the Excel world.  The links they provide in their signatures lead to a wealth of information and freely viewable/downloadable content, in addition to any services or utilities they may have developed.

----------


## Terressa

Wow, Actually this is the advance use of Excel charts. Thanks for this link.

----------

